# Army interview ( i need tips)



## Cody Scott (11 Jul 2007)

Hey i recently chose to sign a compontent transfer to switch from reserve force to the reg
and i have just been asked for an interview, i have been through the interview process before but that was for res
is there anything i need to know about going for this interview?
anything different i need to know?


----------



## TN2IC (11 Jul 2007)

It`s the same questions on thier paper...I tried sweet talking out my mind...... what a flirt I am....



BTW... it didn`t work.


----------



## Cody Scott (11 Jul 2007)

haha i should try sweet talking then 
Do you know how long it takes after the interview to then get sent to where you applied?


----------



## TN2IC (11 Jul 2007)

When I did mine... it took over 2 years...... 



Enjoy...


----------



## Cody Scott (11 Jul 2007)

wow thats a pretty long wait, why so long?


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Jul 2007)

Cody Scott said:
			
		

> wow thats a pretty long wait, why so long?



Be cause he was a little too enthusiastic when he tried to "sweet talk" them


----------



## TN2IC (11 Jul 2007)

Cody Scott said:
			
		

> why so long?



All of the moons were`nt lined up. Also my tin foil hat went missing.


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Cody Scott (11 Jul 2007)

haha those all sound like good reasons

i hope to get training ASAP


----------



## Patrolman (11 Jul 2007)

Are you going the same trade? If so it should be fairly short.It is called a target interview and takes oly about 15 mins. Go in knowing as muchas possble about your trade choice, be truthful, and answer all questions proffessionaly and fully.


----------



## Cody Scott (12 Jul 2007)

hey thanks alot, ill use that info
im going into infantry, i asked to go with ppcli
but i was wondering when id get stationed after the interview?
would it be months?


----------



## miramidown (12 Jul 2007)

It very well could be. I had my interview on Feb. 22nd of this year and wasn't merit listed until early june and have only recently (2 weeks ago) been told, unofficially, that I have been selected. I'm still waiting for my official offer and BMQ start date. And that's for a trade that has been listed as "distressed", but given that it's a non-combat role it's quite understandable that I'd be waiting. With you going into the Infantry you'll likely have a much shorter wait, but I would still plan on it taking longer than you expected.  

Good luck with your interview.


----------



## Keebler (12 Jul 2007)

It depends on alot of things on your file and if everything is processed. I had my interview on January and did not get my offer till end of April for a July BMQ start. My case was a bit different as they were not hiring for my trade choice till the new fiscal year as well it was not a in demand trade choice as it was Navy.  So dont expect to be gone right away, but then again it can happen. Just be patient and it will come, probably when you least expect it too.


----------



## Rowshambow (12 Jul 2007)

Also because you are going from Res to Reg, you prob will get a recruit school bypass, and maybe even a trade qual bypass, so instead of having to wait for a bmq or DP course, you might be in sooner than those who are off the street and have to wait for a BMQ, like those mentioned in the above posts.
Could be sooner, or later, it all depends on the recruiting center, It could be something to ask after the interview? Maybe get a timeline?


----------



## Brockvegas (12 Jul 2007)

I just had my interview last week, and really, you have nothing to worry about. Mine was conducted by a Navy Lieutenant, really laid back kind of guy with a good sense of humour. A lot of people on here describe it as one of the easiest job interviews they ever had. I was skeptical of this before hand, but it really was an easy interview.

As long as you've been honest on your application, you have nothing to worry about. It was actually the most enjoyable part of the application process.


----------



## muahaha (12 Jul 2007)

All i can say is ur lucky. i had my interview by a navy Lieutenant as well and another new guy both at the same time and it was hell im getting into armoured soldier and they where asking me questions no no more like drilling me on both armour and infantry and it took over an hour that was on june 19 and im still waiting for a job offer.


----------



## Testify (12 Jul 2007)

Brockvegas said:
			
		

> As long as you've been honest on your application, you have nothing to worry about. It was actually the most enjoyable part of the application process.



Couldn't agree more!

I just had mine today by an Air Force Captain.  He was very helpful and the questions he asked me were just general interview questions.  Don't stress.  As long as you know yourself and some past job experiences and your trade, you're set!

I also learned a great deal about my trade and the Army.  He allowed me to select my regiment and when I'd be getting sent to BMQ.  Job offer is Tuesday 17 at the latest!

Good luck to you.


----------



## Brockvegas (12 Jul 2007)

Congrats Testify, mine said it could be as early as 3 weeks and probably no later than 6 for me to get the call!!!

Now I just gotta slug out this security job for a few more weeks......


----------



## Cody Scott (13 Jul 2007)

would it be to formal to wear a suit? or no


----------



## NJL (13 Jul 2007)

Cody Scott said:
			
		

> would it be to formal to wear a suit? or no



Yes, just dress casual (button-up shirt and dress pants (maybe a tie)).. no jeans or T's.


----------



## Cody Scott (13 Jul 2007)

i made that mistake on my interview for the reserves
i wore jeans, and a t shirt, they said it was casual enough, but i could have been more formal
guess ill just wear my suit, show them that im actually serious


----------



## Testify (13 Jul 2007)

I wore Denver Hayes casual pants with a collared shirt and brown leather shoes.  A suit won't hurt and I'm sure they'll be impressed.  But either way just look presentable and clean cut.


----------



## Cody Scott (13 Jul 2007)

haha im not really experienced in interviews
ill make sure im clean cut and wearin a suit, hopefully they dont think im overdoing it


----------



## 18-and-ready (13 Jul 2007)

The interview is not formal
go in looking good clean cut shave, hair cut, clean clothes, and looking respectable and thats good enough
I went to mine in new jeans new shoes and a nice shirt nothing special and did fine.
The real points are how you answer your questions know your trade know why you want in
know both or all 3 of your trades you picked not just your first and you'll sail through

oh and think.. don't be worried to take a few mins to think of your answer.
Some of those questions could easily be answered stupidly if you don't.
I had a great time in my interview though he had some good stories for me.

Best of luck
18


----------



## Brockvegas (13 Jul 2007)

18-and-ready said:
			
		

> ...know both or all 3 of your trades you picked not just your first...



Good point. They will ask you about the Pro's/Con's of your choices. I had Artillery (Regs) as my third option because the recruiter said to put a third one on my application on the off chance that my first two (1-Inf/2-Armour) fell through. Because I hadn't really thought much about going for Artillery, I didn't have any pro's/con's thought of ahead of time and I couldn't really think of an answer. Lucky for me, my interviewer could tell I couldn't think of one (he had a really good sense of humour) and says to me - "The correct answer is 'I get to shoot BIG F***ING GUNS!!!". That really broke the tension for me and the rest of the interview was a breeze.


----------



## Cody Scott (13 Jul 2007)

what are the chances of getting into the infantry, trade i selected? 
are they in need of them?


----------



## Pte AJB (14 Jul 2007)

Cody Scott said:
			
		

> what are the chances of getting into the infantry, trade i selected?


  

Extremely good.


----------



## Cody Scott (14 Jul 2007)

well since im already in the army reserves
and my trade is infantry, and i filled out a component transfer
would i be 100% guaranteed a full time position in infantry?


----------



## Brockvegas (14 Jul 2007)

I can't say that it's 100%, but it's most likely in the 90's.


----------

